# Suggestions for body books



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,


We've had a bit of an 'incident' at school with some inappropriate touching. A conversation at home revealed a surprising lack of understanding of what 'private parts' are. Looking on amazon, there seem to be quite a few books, so I thought I'd ask in here for any good ones....


Thanks! 
Xruth


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i just got this one which i like..although its about reproduction in the main there is a section on keeping safe and 'touching'..it does mention words like 'sexual abuse' and does into some depth about what to do if it happens..not sure if the child you want it for can read..mine cant yet so i skip that at present!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1844281736/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I also got this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1844281736/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 
from the library which is v similar but has more detail about parts of the body if i remember rightly..inside/outide parts etc..although this is also in the one above..i just remember pics of the 2 bodies and it having all the parts labelled. i got my library to order it in so i could look.

what attracted to me to both these books is that in the main it refers to the 'woman' rather than the mother/mummy which is v confusing for an adopted child when its talking about pregnancy/birth! they both also have a small section on different tyoes of family and and thers a bit about adoption..

hope that helps..
kj x

/links


----------

